# GTK+ Documentation



## agnel_kurian (Mar 23, 2011)

How do I install reference documentation for GTK+ on FreeBSD? Do I have to get the source code for GTK+ in order to access documentation? If so, what is the FreeBSD way to go about it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

Install x11-toolkits/gtk20-reference.


----------

